

Can This Little Cube Bring Music Sales Back To Life? - mxpxpx
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3022312/can-this-little-cube-bring-music-sales-back-to-life

======
jrgentle
I just had a look at the website and the crowdfunding campaign. I really don't
get the idea of a "middleman" between my phone and the cloud. I understand the
concept of giving something physical to people, but wouldn't a simple card
with the App info suffice? Perhaps with a list of features a person can access
by downloading the App and submitting a code from the card.

